# Special Coverage N172097060 - Blind Zone Alert modules



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

It's a brand new special policy for the side blind zone alert modules.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

What are the details? 

Does it reimburse folks who paid to fix this prior to the warranty expiration?


----------



## Lugnut (May 4, 2017)

The special policy is for water intrusion into the blind zone radar modules that fail. 

The policy states reimbursement is available for reasonable and customary expenses. Go see you Chevrolet dealer and make sure you have your receipts.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

13-16 Gen1 Cruze, side blind zone faults.
6yrs or 80k from original in service date.

The repair is new modules and harness and new shields for the modules.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> 13-16 Gen1 Cruze, side blind zone faults.
> 6yrs or 80k from original in service date.
> 
> The repair is new modules and harness and new shields for the modules.


Do you have a part # for the shields and sensors they are replacing with? I'm out of warranty but would like to buy the shields at least.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The shields don't have a separate part number that I know of. They are part of the service kit which includes a new harness, both modules, and two covers.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> The shields don't have a separate part number that I know of. They are part of the service kit which includes a new harness, both modules, and two covers.


Does the service kit have a part#?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Kit- Cruze MY 2013

84651440



Kit- Cruze MY 2014

84651441


Kit- Cruze MY 2015-16

84651442


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> Kit- Cruze MY 2013
> 
> 84651440
> 
> ...


Thanks.

Man I paid $200 a piece for the modules. That kit can be had for just over $300 and includes a bunch of stuff.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

BDCCruze said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Man I paid $200 a piece for the modules. That kit can be had for just over $300 and includes a bunch of stuff.


They might reimburse you if you kept the bill.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> They might reimburse you if you kept the bill.


I _just_ paid $200 a piece, out of warranty, and are still waiting for them to be delivered. I didn't realize there was a kit. I just checked the site I bought from and they have a 35% restocking fee so I might as well keep them because it would be over $100 fee which is more than I would save buying the kit. I just am going to miss out on the covers.

I did talk to a dealer and the $400 I paid to have the rear harness replaced at 45k miles is possibly covered for reimbursement. I have to get the invoice to them tomorrow.

If someone buys one of these kits please post a picture of the sensors and the covers.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, just checked on Fuelly - we paid ~$170 for the diagnosis of the sensors causing the MyLink fuse to blow, and the cluster to go haywire, and the subsequent disconnection of the sensors and tying up of the harness, instead of replacing them.

Seeing as the kit is $350...that might be worth it to have them again, now that they have splash shields. I'd still seal the modules, if they're not.

Then again, in my mind, it should be $Free because they failed during what is now the special coverage period.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Went to a dealer and got the print out for this warranty repair TSB. The module kit come with covers that appear to snap over the plastic housing and also a small wiring re-routing. 

If I can't send back the order I made I'll just cut out some old tarp and zip tie it over the inside of the modules to try and block as much water as possible. The dealer programing the ones I bought is going to run $130.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I would get some butyl flashing tape, and protect the modules that way(instead of tarp). I've been doing that for several years. I've got a roll of it under my toolbox, helps me weatherproof all kind of things.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I picked up kit#84651441 online for about $300 for my 2014 CTD









If you are interested in only the 2 black plastic covers and the fasteners, they came in a bag with part# 84626011 on them. Seems to be a $20 part online.

In order to install the covers you have to drill a hole in the top of the bracket (which means removing the bumper cover) and use the push in fastener. The two outward facing holes are already on the bumper bracket. One is used with one push in fastener and the other is the push in tree shaped retainer that also has the zip tie for the cable.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Issue was resolved after installing the kit and having them programmed. More info and pics here:

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-...ice-side-detection-system-11.html#post3235085


----------



## Crash (Sep 14, 2015)

The new parts fixed mine for about 2 years, so no improvement over the original part. I have owned the car for 6 years, and now I about to replace the SSDDs for the 3rd time.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Crash said:


> The new parts fixed mine for about 2 years, so no improvement over the original part. I have owned the car for 6 years, and now I about to replace the SSDDs for the 3rd time.


When you replace them, make sure they are using the kit with the covers. Also, make sure they hang up the large harness that is in the bumper. The dealer that did mine originally just left the connector hanging. The bumper cover acts like a big scoop and was completely soaking the harness connector (the large wire). I had to put it on top of my bumpber and zip tie it to keep it away from ground level. Haven't had any problems now in almost 1.5 years which is by far the longest I've gone without issues on these.


----------



## Crash (Sep 14, 2015)

So here is my latest, ordered 84651441 from an on-line parts dealer. They stated it was not for a 2014 Cruze (incorrect), so I called my local dealer to ask. During that conversation, he confirmed 1) it was the correct part (as noted on my two most receipt dealership repair receipts) and 2) that the part had a 24 month warranty. Cancelled the online order and had my dealership replacement them yesterday FOR FREE. There was some discussion on if the warranty reset when I had them replaced for the 2nd time right at 80k 23 months ago. So I now have had them replaced three times for free (counting the first time which was refunded when the special coverage was announced).


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Crash said:


> So here is my latest, ordered 84651441 from an on-line parts dealer. They stated it was not for a 2014 Cruze (incorrect), so I called my local dealer to ask. During that conversation, he confirmed 1) it was the correct part (as noted on my two most receipt dealership repair receipts) and 2) that the part had a 24 month warranty. Cancelled the online order and had my dealership replacement them yesterday FOR FREE. There was some discussion on if the warranty reset when I had them replaced for the 2nd time right at 80k 23 months ago. So I now have had them replaced three times for free (counting the first time which was refunded when the special coverage was announced).


That's fantastic. Glad you got it in while still under the special coverage.


----------



## acidal (Mar 30, 2016)

Crash said:


> The new parts fixed mine for about 2 years, so no improvement over the original part. I have owned the car for 6 years, and now I about to replace the SSDDs for the 3rd time.


Exactly the same for mine!


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

acidal said:


> Exactly the same for mine!


Please read this thread from top to bottom. There is a lot of info here on how to protect the investment. They looked like the day I installed them. I also wrapped my modules with electrical tape to help keep liquid out of the seals around the edges.

When I last inspected my modules a month ago they were bone dry and had no contamination on them. The covers + hanging up the wire I think make a huge difference.

There's also a link to a thread a few post up that details my experience with troubleshooting and all the stuff I had to do to fix it, what I feel permanently.


----------

